# Crimson Fists - Making Captain Cortez?



## Straker (Nov 16, 2008)

Alright, so now that I have some time this month I'll be working full-steam on my Crimson Fist army. I've almost finised the Tactical Squad from the AoBR set, but my latest research has uncovered an itch that I just have to scratch: The nigh-invulnerable Captain Cortez!



> Cortez was a Captain of the Crimson Fists Fourth Company, known for his pride, stubborness and for being impossible to kill. It is said that only two bones in his entire body hadn't been broken one or more times. Cortez went missing in action after a battle with Eldar Raiders, and nothing is known of his whereabouts as of late M41. His old friend and brother Marine, Pedro Kantor, remains convinced that Cortez is still alive.
> 
> M40.853 - The Battle of Steel Cross: Slew an Ork warboss and his entire retinue. Cortez is known to have disarmed the warboss by getting the Ork's sword stuck in his ribcage.
> 
> ...


Now that's one tough [email protected]#%er! So I'll be picking up the 'Space Marine Commander' box (http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/c...007&prodId=prod1050240&rootCatGameStyle=wh40k) -- but I need some help deciding on which of the "nine different weapon options" to model, as I am only a beginner in the game. I need some advice to make this guy as tough and fun as possible!

I have the paint all figured out though, pics of my squad to follow soon!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

He used to have a Power Fist and a Bolt Pistol.


----------



## Broken (Dec 7, 2008)

There's a picture and rules for Captain Cortez in the 3rd Edition Space Marine Codex, although the latter could do with a couple of updates. You'd probably be able to get the miniature from the Collector's Range. Although if you'd rather make your own you should use a Power Fist and Bolt Pistol.


----------



## Straker (Nov 16, 2008)

Vaz said:


> He used to have a Power Fist and a Bolt Pistol.


Yeah, I saw the pics of the old model. Kinda outdated and boring.

Would plasma pistol and Power Claws be a good combo? I see Cortez as a bit of a risk-taker, getting dirty on the front line. Or would a sword be a better choice over a power fist option?


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

use the Kantor model, since the head and storm bolter are separate, just glue on a bolt pistol, a Dark Angel flesh head WITH HAIR, a plastic back pack and your done.

you COULD take claws and plasma pistols etc, but then he ceases to be Captain Cortez and becomes a generic Crimson fist captain


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Straker said:


> Yeah, I saw the pics of the old model. Kinda outdated and boring.
> 
> Would plasma pistol and Power Claws be a good combo? I see Cortez as a bit of a risk-taker, getting dirty on the front line. Or would a sword be a better choice over a power fist option?


You asked for Cortez. I gave your Cortez. If you don't like that set up, then he isn't Cortez.

Marneus Calgar isn't Marneus Calgar if he's just armed with a Bolter.


----------



## Straker (Nov 16, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> use the Kantor model, since the head and storm bolter are separate, just glue on a bolt pistol, a Dark Angel flesh head WITH HAIR, a plastic back pack and your done.


Not bad, I like it -- except that I have Kantor lined up in my army already, so the pose details would be kinda derrivative.  Any pics/links to what this particular head-piece would look like?



Stella Cadente said:


> you COULD take claws and plasma pistols etc, but then he ceases to be Captain Cortez and becomes a generic Crimson fist captain


See, now that's the idea! I don't want him to be generic, I really want Cortez to stand out. What other options would make him really "pop" in the army? Power Fist & Bolt Pistol aren't gonna seperate him from my Assault Sergeant.


----------



## Straker (Nov 16, 2008)

Vaz said:


> You asked for Cortez. I gave your Cortez. If you don't like that set up, then he isn't Cortez.
> 
> Marneus Calgar isn't Marneus Calgar if he's just armed with a Bolter.


True, and I didn't mean to offend, but I'm thinking a bit more liberally with this conversion.

Besides, those are rules from 2 editions ago, the latest Codex doesn't even have him listed -- as far as I'm concerned, he's fair game to mix around.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

You could take another Special Captain (Lysander IMHO, due to the Eternal Warrior Special Rule 4 Wounds and 3+ Invulnerable, and count his power fist as the Hammer. Field him with a Command Squad, and you gain an apothecary, which is FNP), or just count him as a Captain, with Power Fist, and Bolt Pistol.

Sorry, I didn't mean to come across as Snappy - and you didn't offend . Just realised how it's sounded re-reading it. No offence, mate.


----------



## Straker (Nov 16, 2008)

Vaz said:


> You could take another Special Captain (Lysander IMHO, due to the Eternal Warrior Special Rule 4 Wounds and 3+ Invulnerable, and count his power fist as the Hammer. Field him with a Command Squad, and you gain an apothecary, which is FNP), or just count him as a Captain, with Power Fist, and Bolt Pistol.
> 
> Sorry, I didn't mean to come across as Snappy - and you didn't offend . Just realised how it's sounded re-reading it. No offence, mate.


Its all good, man. :biggrin:

I dunno if I really want him to be such a big hitter as Lysander, I was really thinking of Cortez as more of a Chronus-lvl chracter -- or more likely, a unit with no special rules that just happened to look more unique.

I have been somewhat misleading in my opening post then, betraying my "n00bish-ness" to the game. I'm more or less looking for a model to supplant the AoBR Captain (similar rules but different look), both because of the Crimson Fist fluff -- and a desire for my army to appear less generic.


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

I'd like to see this when you're done. Cortez is one of my favourite characters and I was quite disappointed that they seemed to drop him.

Yeah, old rules though were a bolt pistol and power fist. The head on the old model was pretty scared with some hair still.


----------



## ACoz (Oct 23, 2007)

Here's my take on it, for what it's worth:

The original rules for Cortez had him with a Power Fist and a bolt pistol. I understand your point about that load out not really separating him from your Assault Squad Sgt., but... really, there's only so many variations of kit you're going to get to choose from in any SM army.

Another opinion of mine: Power Fists are kind of _iconic_ in a Crimson Fists army. You know... "Fists" and all.

Anyway, you can equip your own models however you want to, and call them whatever you want to.

It's just, to me... anything other than his 'traditional' load out wouldn't be recognizable as him being Capt. Cortez.

I have to agree with the post about using the bare head from the DA sprues for him, though. Just paint up some scars and such.

Look here: http://www.thewarstore.com/product26774.html


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

given that he was supposed to have been badly maulled and battered I would use the Chaplain model with the bionic face as it has ornate captain style armour and lots of scars then change the weapons to what ever you want although power fists are favoured as a status mark as the chapter is called the Crimson fists.


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

There is a scarred marine face in several of the plastic boxes (and can be painted to look like the mauled chaplain or even a half-bionic face. Yes, it's bald, but if he's as mauled as he's supposed to be, hair is one of the first things to get damaged.


----------



## Straker (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks for the great responses, guys!

Thinking more about it, I'm starting to agree that Cortez -- at the very least -- NEEDS a Powerfist. I do like the Chaplain head suggestion though, I'll check the store today to see if they have one. Otherwise, yeah, I'm planning on Cortez having some kind of scarring, even if I have to do it myself. It only makes sense. Not a fan of the hair either, Cortez would either be bald or have really short hair IMO, much akin to the same reasons Roman soldiers would have short hair.

After purchasing the Commander kit, I've settled on a Powerfist and Plasma gun/pistol. The bolt pistol is kinda sissy, and Cortez seems like the kinda guy that would risk himself to do more damage.

The general pose will have Cortez jamming his Iron Halo into the skull of an Ork, while leaning forward and firing off a shot from his pistol. There will be significant damage to his armor, as befitting the character. The Australian GW site (the only one that doesn't suck these days) still has the excelellent tutorial up for that sort of thing: http://oz.games-workshop.com/games/40k/spacemarines/painting/damaged_armor/default.htm

And just to show some "skillz," here's some pics of my CF color scheme (the flash makes the highlights brighter then they really are, under normal light they are actually much darker and the bad painting is less noticeable). I also included my Assault Sergeant WIP, who is leading the charge after slamming his sheild in the face of Chaos scum:


----------



## Straker (Nov 16, 2008)

Alright, progress has been good but slow so far due to work and Christmas shopping comittments. I've modified the idea somewhat, Cortez is now punching an Ork in the throat against a wall with the Power Fist, while leading the charge with a Stormbolter. 

Pics to come later tonight when I figure out a way to pin everything together for a shot (I don't want to glue everything down just yet, otherwise it would be impossible to paint).

I could, however, use some recomendations on armor. I'm still farily green around the ears in the game, so my experience is limited. I want Cortez to be tough as nails -- but I'm not sure if Articifer Armor is useful. I plan on using Iron Halo, but any other tips would be great!


----------

